

Ask HN: What tools do you use to benchmark webapp performance over time? - lfender6445

I&#x27;d like to set up something that would allow me to monitor latency and response time of our web builds over time. I&#x27;ve got a couple options but thought would like to reach out for recommendations from the HN community
======
ing33k
I am using newrelic, its great.

update : Screenshot showing the exact feature.. you can adjust the time range
. [http://i.imgur.com/bWjBDYF.png](http://i.imgur.com/bWjBDYF.png)

